# After dinner nap



## MSnowy (Mar 16, 2021)

I saw this coyote again this evening. When it was done hunting it came over near me and went to sleep. When I left it was still sleeping.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Mar 16, 2021)

Wow, what a great set! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 16, 2021)

She is definitely comfortable around you.  Or she is lulling you into letting your guard down! 

Great set.  #3 is scary but very cool.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 17, 2021)

Another fine set of these doggies.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 17, 2021)

mountainjunkie said:


> Wow, what a great set! Thanks for sharing



thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 17, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> She is definitely comfortable around you.  Or she is lulling you into letting your guard down!
> 
> Great set.  #3 is scary but very cool.



thank you. This was the first time in two months that I had seen her. I just talk to her like I was talking to a puppy


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 17, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Another fine set of these doggies.



thank you


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 17, 2021)

Amazing imagery. I will never get bored with these.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 17, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Amazing imagery. I will never get bored with these.



thanks


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 17, 2021)

Based on the condition of the teeth, she appears to be relatively young. Around here they aren't so cute. They hunt in packs killing deer, young cattle, pigs,  pets, and the population was exploding. Various initiatives like bounty's and the introduction of Cougars and Panthers, seems to have brought the population more under control, but it's an ongoing battle.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 17, 2021)

Nice set.


----------



## PJM (Mar 17, 2021)

Awesome set.  #3 is a show stopper!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 17, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Based on the condition of the teeth, she appears to be relatively young. Around here they aren't so cute. They hunt in packs killing deer, young cattle, pigs,  pets, and the population was exploding. Various initiatives like bounty's and the introduction of Cougars and Panthers, seems to have brought the population more under control, but it's an ongoing battle.



Yes population is growing around here also. They don’t have any predators to worry about other then a few hunters.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 17, 2021)

PJM said:


> Awesome set.  #3 is a show stopper!



Thank you


----------



## CherylL (Mar 17, 2021)

Great set!  Looks very comfortable during your photo session.


----------



## nokk (Mar 17, 2021)

great series!


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 17, 2021)

We will start calling you the coyote whisperer [emoji6]. Great set as usual.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 17, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Great set!  Looks very comfortable during your photo session.



 Thank you. Still working out the sitting fee


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 17, 2021)

nokk said:


> great series!



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 17, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> We will start calling you the coyote whisperer [emoji6]. Great set as usual.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk



Well better then what my wife usually calls me. 
Thanks


----------



## LoveMyDaughter (Mar 18, 2021)

Those are great shots!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 20, 2021)

LoveMyDaughter said:


> Those are great shots!



Thank you


----------



## paigew (Mar 20, 2021)

I feel like these belong in a natural geographic magazine!! Great work! I love #3


----------



## LeicaOrNot (Mar 22, 2021)

Beautiful. Inspiring. Can you share the camera and lens used, post-processing levels? The lick and bristled hair in No. 3 are captivating. And the one-eye-open shot speaks volumes. Not sure why, but she seems to have an ethos of sadness, melancholy. Surely, it's a hard life. Your talking to her gave her a comfort.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 2, 2021)

Good shots.....


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 3, 2021)

Very nice. We have them here. Can hear them almost every night running something down. They keep the neighborhood free of strays, so definitely can’t keep your smaller pups or cats outside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

